# Recirc bio-pellet reactor



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is a pic of my DIY mod of a recirculating bio-pellet reactor. Pellet tumble is independent of the effluent flow, this allows me to fine tune the pellets to remove exactly how much nutrients I like, preventing the pellets from stripping my system.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting mod...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just wait for the wash down mod for that vectra in the background


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Vectra is for lazy people =D


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Vectra is for lazy people =D


Well I might resemble that remark, but my fingers don't smell like fish poo


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*bio pellets*

What does bio pellets do? will it work in a Phosban reactor?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes it Works in most reactors, Depending on Tank volume.
For small tanks a BRS Reactor can be used, But they dont tumble to my liking.

I use a TLF 550 Reactor, with Mesh.

Redddogg69's Setup looks way more ideal, and now I want it...


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Bio pellets provide a carbon source for bacteria that remove nitrates and phosphates. Pellets can be used and are in phosban reactors. The problem with that is, the pellets will eat and eat until your system is completely stripped of any and all nutrients which is bad and will eventually cause a crash. With the style of reactor I've built I can test my water to fine tune the reactor output to achieve whatever level of nutrients in the water I like. Chromey let me know if you would like me to build you one.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Im sure i could swing it, But thanks


----------

